# Just letting it rip...



## dbd1313 (Oct 28, 2015)

I had been really struggling with shooting recently. Not that I was shooting terribly, I have just gotten into doing 3d tournaments and was doing OK for a beginner, but just practicing in my back yard I was getting really frustrated. Maybe it was just being too hard on myself and expecting too much. I just felt like I was wrestling the bow. Fighting my float. Messing with my bow and stabilizer setup. I would get really fatigued after shooting 20-30 arrows. 

I did several sessions of just blank bailing and felt like I had a good firing sequence and smooth release, but when I'd aim at a target, I just felt like I was fighting the whole process between aiming and trying to get the shot off. I would get alot of erratic shots, even when I thought I let off a good shot, I'd be way off target. There was a huge disconnect between my firing sequence when I was blank bailing and when I would aim at a target. 

Today, after shooting pretty poorly for about 45 mins, and out of frustration, just said screw it, I'm just going to pull through my shot and not think too much and let this arrow rip and...... X. Hmmm, my release execution felt just like it does when I blank bail, maybe we're on to something, let's try that again.... X. Shot like this for another 20-30 minutes. Best I've ever shot. I had been getting fatigued while shooting recently but I this didn't feel like nearly as much work. It still wasn't perfect and I def need more work, but I think I made a big breakthrough, trust my float, trust my release execution, and let the arrow fly.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

dbd1313 said:


> ... trust my float, trust my release execution, and let the arrow fly.


Many archers work for years to arrive at the place you've achieved. It's hard to give up trying to control your float and execution. You've done it, congratulations. 

The thing you did wrong on the blank bale is to skip the bridge. That's the drill that takes you from bale to full distance. But it seemed to work out for you. 

Keep the feeling of letting it rip. Study it and repeat it on every arrow you shoot.

Allen


----------



## pawag (Mar 31, 2012)

Great advice. I really think our brain gets in the way sometimes. This honest self assessment will help a lot of other shooters. Thanks


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm staring to do 3spot, just in my backyard for now and I keep my scores just for personal pleasure/pain and I think I let my brain get in the way also thanks for the post.


----------

